# 2011 AES Convention



## museav (Oct 11, 2011)

A little last minute but I just wanted to remind everyone that 131st Annual Audio Engineering Society convention is October 21-23 in New York. The live sound seminars being offered include "Theatrical Microphone Dressing", "Production Wireless Systems Practical Applications and Practices" and "Things I Learned on the Broadway Ladder: Lessons for Every Audio Career". And the Technical Tours include the New Jersey Performing Arts Center. See AES New York 2011 » 131st AES Convention.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Oct 13, 2011)

museav said:


> A little last minute but I just wanted to remind everyone that 131st Annual Audio Engineering Society convention is October 21-23 in New York.


 
I'll be there, and we are offering a special backstage tour of our _Gravesend Inn_ haunted house on Saturday night, 10/22. Details here. This year we have a sophisticated managed switch network, all new video systems, and a whole new area, completing our multi-year renovation. I hope to meet some Control Booth members there! If you can't make the 22nd, just ask for me--I'm around and available pretty much every show except for the Friday of AES...

John


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2011)

I am attending along with most of the ADR Audio family.
We are currently in the beginning stages of organizing a group dinner through Sound Forums Network.


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 13, 2011)

I went to the last one and was severely disappointed. Don't think I'll be attending this time.


----------



## avkid (Oct 14, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> I went to the last one and was severely disappointed. Don't think I'll be attending this time.


 
2009 was the first after the recession hit, times were tough.


----------



## Footer (Oct 14, 2011)

avkid said:


> 2009 was the first after the recession hit, times were tough.


 
.... And they are better now? 

Would be attending with our engineer but those pesky 6 show weekends get in the way. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## museav (Oct 16, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> I went to the last one and was severely disappointed. Don't think I'll be attending this time.


Disappointed in what way?

AES is one of those shows where its primarily goal is as an educational and professional forum for a technical association, more like USITT than LDI or NAMM. And due to the costs and logistics involved, many manufacturers have apparently decided to host off site events or demos rather than exhibiting at the show.


----------



## avkid (Oct 17, 2011)

Footer said:


> .... And they are better now?


 From a manufacturer's standpoint, yes.


----------

